# Chi with allergies



## lunarosa (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I have sweet little 2 year old male Chi. His name is Chico and he has very bad allergies. 

Our vet has him using special shampoo twice a week and he eats no wheat or corn. I have been feeding him a dog food with lamb, rice, sweet potatoes. 

Poor Chico scratches all the time. He is nearly always missing fur and at times has been nearly bald. I give him over the counter animal allergy pill when it's really bad. 

I'm interested in hearing about others that have this issue with their little ones and what have you found to help.

Thank you for any advice you can give me.


----------



## pixiebeans (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi 
Did you find out anything new with Chicos allergiees? My girl pixie is obsessively itching. I am sure it is food or treat related.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

This is an old post. What are you feeding? What exactly is going on?


----------



## pixiebeans (Dec 11, 2013)

She is a 10 yr old rescue that I adopted 2 weeks ago. Vet found a grade 3-4heart murmur Thursday. Started her on Enapril? We missed the 7pm dose last night. She began itching around 10pm and got worse and worse. I gave her the dose at 1:00am and a bath at 1:30am,Nothing helped. So I woke the vet around 2am for the benadry dosage, gave that and it helped. She is at the vet on observation today for the next dose of heart med. We think it is something other than the med since it wasnt her first dose. She had just been eating a new chew (pork chomps, rawhide free). We have been feeding Iams small breed dry with old roy brand pouch of chunks & gravy on top. She needs to gain weight. Our other chihuahua has been on the Iams for almost a year with no issues.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Iams is a very poor quality food and so is old roy. I recommend a 4-5 star food. It sounds like it is definitely the food causing allergic reactions. You might want to consider doing raw as this is usually what's recommended for allergies. When looking for a dogfood, go for a single protein dogfood like beef. This will help to figure out exactly what your chi is allergic to. I wouldn't feed the pork chomps anymore and find a better food today. The dosage for Benedryl is 1mg/pound.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> Iams is a very poor quality food and so is old roy. I recommend a 4-5 star food. It sounds like it is definitely the food causing allergic reactions. You might want to consider doing raw as this is usually what's recommended for allergies. When looking for a dogfood, go for a single protein dogfood like beef. This will help to figure out exactly what your chi is allergic to. I wouldn't feed the pork chomps anymore and find a better food today. The dosage for Benedryl is 1mg/pound.


Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor is the best place to read on foods and research Iams and Old Roy. I agree with woodard to change foods ASAP


----------



## pixiebeans (Dec 11, 2013)

Yes she definately wont be getting any more pork chomps. We will be going to a better food. I need brand name suggestions. She and Beans could use a little fiber as well. Thank you Huly for the dog foid review list. Vet said it wasnt the med.


----------



## pixiebeans (Dec 11, 2013)

Yesterday I started both my Chi's on 4.5 star food. Blue buffalo chicken and rice small breed adult with a dolop of 4health wet chicken and rice. I mixed a little of the Iams in. I was afraid it would cause stomach issues if I didnt mix in the former food. She has scratched a little and licked her feet the last 2 days.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

pixiebeans said:


> Yesterday I started both my Chi's on 4.5 star food. Blue buffalo chicken and rice small breed adult with a dolop of 4health wet chicken and rice. I mixed a little of the Iams in. I was afraid it would cause stomach issues if I didnt mix in the former food. She has scratched a little and licked her feet the last 2 days.


That is a whole lot of different mixtures which makes it really difficult to pinpoint what's causing the allergic reactions. I would never feed any kind of rice to a dog with allergies or any other dog for that matter. Lol IMO I would throw the Iams in the garbage cause that's exactly what it is. I'm not trying to be mean and I know that's wasting money, but that dogfood is what's making many dogs sick. I would pick one food and stick with it to see if the scratching stops. You can rub her down with organic coconut oil to sooth the itchy skin and if she scratches incessively, you can give Benedryl at a dose of 1 mg/pound. I hope your baby gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> That is a whole lot of different mixtures which makes it really difficult to pinpoint what's causing the allergic reactions. I would never feed any kind of rice to a dog with allergies or any other dog for that matter. Lol IMO I would throw the Iams in the garbage cause that's exactly what it is. I'm not trying to be mean and I know that's wasting money, but that dogfood is what's making many dogs sick. I would pick one food and stick with it to see if the scratching stops. You can rub her down with organic coconut oil to sooth the itchy skin and if she scratches incessively, you can give Benedryl at a dose of 1 mg/pound. I hope your baby gets to feeling better soon.


I agree with everything above 

Look for limited diets look at grain free Acana Fromm Orijen Ziwi Peak Stella & Chewy and Primal.


----------

